# Blast from the past!



## chadk (Mar 4, 2010)

My wife posted these on her facebook. Brought back a few memories... You can see I had a passion for animals for quite some time 

Me on the right with "Itchy" (or it may be "Scratchy" - we had 2 black cats)






Some poor turtle. RES I think. Was not healthy when I got it. Probably only lived a year or so. We really had no clue back then. Just tried our best... I had a box turtle I found in our back yard (Western WA - so must have escaped) a year or 2 before this:





This guy was lots of fun. Took it to 'show and tell'. But poor thing was not properly cared for. Again, we tried, but in retrospect - major FAIL:





Our pony "Ringo". I think I was one of the only people who he would let ride him. But I had to have the switch visible...





Love my sweater vest! We just watched "Sky Rocket" be born to his mother "Babe".


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 4, 2010)

Forget the sweater vest...LOVE those "wild and crazy guys" pants on the two of you!!!


----------



## terryo (Mar 4, 2010)

There's Chad with all his animals....hasn't changed a bit....just a little taller. Great pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 4, 2010)

All these years I was wishing I had a scanner so I could get my old photos into the computer, and it looks like all you did was take a picture with your digital camera of the snap shots, huh? They turned out good enough to see, and that's all that's important.


----------



## terryo (Mar 4, 2010)

Wait...you mean all they did was take a picture of an old picture with a camera? I would have never thought of that...wow! what a good idea.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 4, 2010)

haha I've taken pictures of old pictures with my digi cam when I've been too lazy to scan them  

Great pics Chad! Such a cute little child 
Hmm we should have a forum members baby pics thread!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 4, 2010)

I love the chocolate milk (?) face on your brother in that first photo. 

Yes, you seventies kids definitely suffered more in the style department... while your mother put you in those plaid trousers, I was wearing my Catholic school uniform with knee socks and hiking boots (remember "waffle stompers?"), so looked much cuter, I'm sure...

I would have given my right hand to have a horse when I was a kid...you lucky ___________!


----------



## terracolson (Mar 4, 2010)

I want those pants.. they are so cool!


----------



## chadk (Mar 4, 2010)

emysemys said:


> All these years I was wishing I had a scanner so I could get my old photos into the computer, and it looks like all you did was take a picture with your digital camera of the snap shots, huh? They turned out good enough to see, and that's all that's important.



Yep, works great.. Takes a little trial and error so you don't get a glare. The main reason the pics don't look too great is the quality and age and abuse of the originals. We done the with professional pics (shhhhh) and you can hardly tell.


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 5, 2010)

Great pictures Chad 

The turtle is a male Western painted turtle, _Chrysemys picta bellii_.

Danny


----------

